# mercury 9.9 not spitting water



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

My motor has been sitting for about 6 months, its a 96 9.9 2 stroke, I cant find anything online about how to change the impeller. Does anyone have a link or a writeup that can help me out? thanks


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Good thing is you will have cash Friday to buy an Impeller


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Plenty of vids and instructions available

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=gsih&pq=change%20impeller%20mercury%20outboard&xhr=t&q=change+impeller+mercury+9.9+outboard&cp=28&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=change+impeller+mercury+9.9+outboard&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ff3e2739446bc197


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

Yes it will be good timing friday for sure, it will give me a good weekend project. Bought the motor used and there is no telling when the last time the impeller has been replaced. Thanks for the links Brett for some reason when I searched google it kept giving me links to 90hp and above engines even when I typed in 9.9.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Same basic process for large or small outboards,
or you can download an entire merc shop manual for your outboard
and go at it with step by step instructions, pictures and torque specs

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1288632807

Tips...

Use the free download option, download the desired rar file from the list, this one I think

http://rapidshare.com/files/213240334/6-8-9.9-10-15.rar

If you don't have a program to open rar files, you can download a free program called IZArc here

http://www.izarc.org/

When you extract the rar archive using IZArc you'll be asked for the password: "ribforum"

The section for lower units/impeller installation is in the number 6 pdf file

Yes, I tested the process to verify it worked, see?...


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

wow! thanks! I'm sure if you could virtually fix my outboard it would already be done. thanks again


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

I downloaded the program and opened the file but my computer will not uncode the program when I open it, it just has a bunch of random numbers and letters, I'll try to have a friend open it for me on their computer.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you use IZarc?


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

Yes I downloaded that and opened the files with it, but it won't decode it for some reason.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

pm returned


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

As a side note, and once you get done replacing your water pump you should always keep a length of weed-wacker/trimmer line in your boat or tackle bag. It's thin yet stiff enough to get up in the motor's pee hole to clear obstructions when it's not pumping water.

I coil mine up and zip tie it to something under the seat/console. Bright orange so it's easy to find when you need it!










It can save the day, or better yet, your motor!

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hornets love to pack mud in there to start a nest.


----------

